# IPod classic 160go 8G hs, ne se restore pas



## darkniko (13 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un iPod classic 160go qui s'est soudainement arrêté de fonctionner. Je l'ai brancher sur mon ordinateur pour le synchroniser et iTunes à planté. 
J'ai forcé iTunes à quitter plusieurs fois, éteint mon ordinateur, débranché re-branché l'iPod. 

Maintenant une fois qu'il est reconnu par iTunes j'ai un message me disant que l'iPod doit être restauré. Je lance la restauration et celle ci plante à la fin et m'annonçant une erreur 1430. A ce moment la, le disque de l'iPod gratte avant que ce dernier redémarre sur un écran me disant que l'iPod doit être restauré. Quand l'iPod est connecté, l'écran est noir et blanc.

J'ai essayé de le formatter via utilitaire de disque mais sans succès.
J'ai suivis plusieurs tuto pour tenter de le faire re-fonctionner. J'ai je crois créé un fichier listant les erreurs apparaissant sur le disque
Voir la pièce jointe 52692


J'ai ensuite vu qu'il me manquai la partition correspondant au firmware. Toutefois je ne suis plus sur, le firmware se trouve-t-il sur le disque ou sur une puce à part?

J'ai donc re-créé les différentes partitions via pdisk, mais rien n'y fait.

Je suppose que mon disque est mort, mais n'ayant pas souvenir de l'avoir fait tomber je me demande s'il n'y à pas une solution pour le remettre en état de marche. 

Bien sur il n'est plus sous garantit 

D'avance merci


----------

